# Captain Tom Tennant



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Captain Tom Tennant 
*Woodburn Police Department
Oregon*
End of Watch: Friday, December 12, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Bomb
*Date of Incident:* Friday, December 12, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Explosives; Bomb
*Suspect Info:* At large
Captain Tom Tennant and Senior Trooper Bill Hakim, of the Oregon State Police, were killed when a bomb detonated as they examined the device.

A bomb threat had been called into a local bank earlier in the day, but the device was determined not to pose a threat. Later in the day a second bomb threat was made to a neighboring bank. A bank employee discovered a suspicious object in bushes outside of the bank. At some point after officers responded to the scene the device was moved inside of the bank.

As Trooper Hakim, Captain Tennant, and the Woodburn police chief examined the device it detonated, fatally injuring Trooper Hakim and Captain Tennant. The police chief was critically injured.
Related Line of Duty Deaths 
Senior Trooper Bill Hakim
Oregon State Police, OR
EOW: Saturday, December 13, 2008
Cause of Death: Bomb
Agency Contact Information
Woodburn Police Department
1060 Mt. Hood Aveneue
Woodburn, OR 97071

Phone: (503) 982-2345

_*Please contact the Woodburn Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

